# new router has side to side movement whilst plunging???



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

hi all purchased a jcb pr12 i/2 inch router about february time from a stall in watford market, yesterday full of enthusiam decided to try and make a router table from a spare piece of kitchen worktop

as this is the first time i have ever used the jcb, found whilst plunging the router there seems to be some play/slop side to side (movement in the two pillers that the router runs up and down on) not sure if there is any adjustmant, approx 1mm either way as a rough guess

contacted jcb customer service but they will not replace/repair router because i bought it from a stall in market, the trader is not in the market anymore, i have reciept and when originally purchasedthe router as far as i can tell was brand new,

perhaps in hindsight should have purchased elsewhere.

thank you :'(


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: What is a jcp plunge router? It seems your right in thinking that you bought the router in the wrong place. The people that have those stalls are always on the move. It seems they don't want to meet old customers. You could check the manual to see if they provide a way to reduce the play between the plunge rods and the bearings the ride on them. Good luck with it.. Woodnut65


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Cheap router*

I am afraid this is a common problem on a cheap router. I too have a Power Pro 1250 router bought from B&Q and this is exactly the same. I also have a Elu mof96 router that is many years old and has seen a lot of work that is as tight as a nut as is my De Walt 625. I am afraid it is a question of you pays your money you takes your choice. if I want accuracy from a router I pay for a well branded make, if it is just for rough cutting the cheaper brands will do. Sorry.


----------

